# Esys no connection icom



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

Yesterday I hooked up my laptop with clone Icom A2 on a pre-lci F10 and started Esys to do some coding. When the connection screen of Esys appears I select F10 and connection through Icom/ethernet and then connect. After that nothing happens. I waited for 10 minutes no dialog appears with connection succesfully.
I reserved the icom with Itool radar.
I tested the F10 with Rheingold and it can identify and read out the car perfectly.

I'm using Esys almost one year and never had this before. Who knows what happend here and how to solve it?


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## TMD29 (Dec 27, 2014)

Try connection via vin?


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you for your reply.

Connection via vin is grayed out. no ZGW available


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

You said that you reserved the IP with iToolRadar. I think the IP was 169.254.92.38 (the normal IP of an Icom). Did you enter this IP under "Connection via Icom/Ethernet" so it was tcp://169.154.92.38:50160 ??

CU Oliver


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi Oliver

It wasn't necessary to type it because the field already contains tcp://169.154.92.38:50160


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

And this IP is the same iToolRadar and the Connection Manager from Rheingold shows you?

CU Oliver


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes sir it is the same.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

This would be the first one with a problem like this. A short look via Teamviewer would help in my eyes.

CU Oliver


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

Do you need to be connected to the car?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Of course - otherwise it would be not possible to check the connection. 

CU Oliver


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

I'll send you an im.


----------



## QP220 (Feb 29, 2016)

Any Luck in solving it? I'm having the same problem. INPA, ISTA-D and ISTA-P work without any trouble! But E-Sys does not connect...


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

My problem was that the ethernet port of the icom was defective.
Perform a self test for the icom to make sure the ethernet port is working.


----------



## QP220 (Feb 29, 2016)

I did the selftest. And everything seems to be OK. Also if the network port is defective, wouldn't ISTA-D/P and INPA not working also?


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't mean the port where you plug the network cable in. I mean on the motherboard of the icom.
Perform a self test.


----------



## QP220 (Feb 29, 2016)

I know. Thats what I'm talking about. I did a self test via Web Interface on the ICOM. Everything seems to be OK.


----------



## QP220 (Feb 29, 2016)

.


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

DId it show "OK" for ethernet?
Are you using an icom a1 or a2 and original or clone


----------



## QP220 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes it did. I performed this test already yesterday. And like I said ISTA-D/P work just fine. I guess that I'm doing something wrong for the connection with E-Sys... 

Its an A2 Clone.


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

Are you using the latest firmware?


----------



## QP220 (Feb 29, 2016)

I think so. If 03.14.03 is the latest...


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

Did you already connect a F10 or F11 car with ista-p?


----------



## QP220 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes that worked just fine yesterday. However I'm connecting a F22. But apart from the Series you choose in E-Sys, everything else should be similar to a F10. Right?


----------



## QP220 (Feb 29, 2016)

OK. Did some more testing... After trying to connect with my iCOM Clone, it was not possible to connect with my ENET cable to my car anymore. ZGW_Search didn't show anything. And also a connection with E-SYS was not possible anymore. After a battery reset a connection with ENET was possible again. Trying again with ICOM, same thing happened... So again battery reset. 
I think my Clone is bad. I will send it back and get a genuine ICOM Next... Its more expensive, but I think compared to an ECU, I could fu** up, it is much cheaper :-D


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

Sorry I forgot your thread.
You can also buy a simple obd ethernet adapter.


----------



## QP220 (Feb 29, 2016)

Count00 said:


> Sorry I forgot your thread.
> You can also buy a simple obd ethernet adapter.


Thanks.:thumbup: I already have one! The ENET cable...

But I don't like the idea to use it for upgrades..


----------

